# Ok, if vinegar, laundry soap, shampoo, etc.. gets frozen



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

If this isn't the right place to ask please move it.

Have tried surfing the web to get my answers but am having no luck. I am trying to find out if liquids such as vinegar, shampoo, condtioner, laundry soap, baby oil, witch hazel, etc.......and other assorted toiletry liquids are harmed if they are stored outside and get frozen.

I have several years supplies on some of these and others not mentioned that I can't possibly use up in 3 months time because then I will be living in a travel trailer. I will put as much as possible inside but the extra will have to go outside in bins. I really don't want to get rid of any of my supplies because that is what we are surviving on right now and will be for the foreseeable future.

Anyone have experience with any of these getting frozen?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't think that the actual products will be harmed if they freeze, but I'd remove at least an inch of product out of each bottle (put them in other bottles?) to allow for expansion when they freeze. Otherwise, you run the risk of the bottles either splitting or having the bottoms bulge out and not go back into place after thawing. Makes it hard to set them upright with rounded bottoms, lol!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

My shampoo and such freeze to gel state quite often in the winter. I just soak them in the tub until I need them, then shake and use. Doesn't hurt them at all. Just annoys the devil outta me!.


----------

